
Education App for the Modern Classroom - techiediy
http://www.techiediy.com/clipp-education-app-for-the-modern-classroom
======
bjoe_lewis
Basically what clipp is trying to do is replace papers and notebooks, with
iPad screens. Well, in a country like America, that indeed is a giant step to
put education forward. But, here in India we students and teachers alike,
cannot afford an iPad. So if the app was basically a cloud solution with a
HTML5/jAVASCRIPT sort of interface, it would be easy to port to different
platforms and can be used in much affordable tablets. Anyway being a college
geek, +1 for clipp.

------
Edmond
You may also find APPYnotebook (www.appynotebook.com) of interest. It is an
open source LMS with it's own integrated App platform that allows teachers and
students to build their own educational environment.

